
GNU Social - rocky1138
https://www.gnu.org/software/social/
======
haney
I'm disappointed that there's still not a popular federated social service
like this. I know diaspora tried and that there are other projects that have
attempted work like this. I know that they'll never work until they're simple
enough that my mom can use them, but I wonder if something like tor2web for a
decentralized social network could offer an entry point for users who didn't
want to operate their own federated node. Can a decentralized social service
grow large enough to be useful without a dedicated growth / marketing team?

